# My Cellar



## SIXTO (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all,


Question about my basement where I will be storing my wine.... Right now its 60 degrees.. So it will probably go up in the summer time. This is the only place that I can store my wine. I know WE says between 45-55. Is it going to make that big of a difference in the quality of the wine? Is there anyone else in the same boat?


Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2007)

I would think just about everyone on this forum is in the same boat with you.


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 18, 2007)

Sixto, I have made our back room into the wine room. This room has stayed so far around 62 degrees; it did hit 58 last week during a cold moment in our weather. 20 below wind chill. ( I don't know about this summer what it will bring in temperature either)! I'm hoping that I can keep the room dark, and door closed to keep a steady temperature in the 60's. But I'm thinking it will be closer to the 70's. Not much I can do! I even thought about one of those air-conditioners they have advertised in Pamida/Wally World that is portable with wheels, that looks like a humidifier for the wine room.

Since we all don't have the perfect room for our wines, they have told me on this forum to try and keep a steady temperature. Sudden or several changes in the temperatures isn't good.


For right now, I'vebeen hinting around about a dug- in cellar. This morning, my husband said something about building an extension onto the garage just for my wine!




I don't know if he wants me out of the house, or lately the wine's that I have been working on have suddenly overpowered the house with it's wonderful smell. Well, wonderful for me, not for him. He's the beer drinker, just hasn't gotten the taste of wine yet.


Good luck!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

Why doesnt he start making beer JS?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

Sixto, We're pretty much all in the same boat, some worse. Some of us
dont have basements to store wine and have to store them in closets
where it is warmer but consistant. I myself have a basement which is
good for storing wine but I also have to make my wine down there so I'm
in the middle of heating 1/2 of it because its just too cold to make
wine down there during the winter.


----------



## SIXTO (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, thanks for all your replies... I am getting ready to make some beer too...


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 18, 2007)

wade said:


> Why doesn't he start making beer JS?




Wade, I've thought about purchasing a beer kit, and suggested that at one time to him but he didn't think he'd like the homemade beer. Years ago, one of his grandparents made homemade brew, and I think he may have gotten into the batch at one time and over indulged!









I've looked briefly at beer accessories, and it looks likeit might be difficult.









Maybe, I should look into it a little more, purchase one and make a batch for him. With that in mind, I bet that extended building of the garage would be put up fairly soon or that cellar!!


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 25, 2007)

Making good beer isnt all that hard. Its obviously harder then a wine kit, but its not all that bad. It takes longer. Doing partial mashes takes me about 3 hours per batch.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

Ive "heard its alot more time consuming in each shot but done alot
faster. My friend makes it every once in a great while though I have
never tried it since he has not done a batch since I started working
with him again. He's been sticking to wine lately. I will try to do
some this year.


----------



## B M W (Feb 26, 2007)

My husband makes the beer and I make the wine. He has made several batches of wheat beer that have all been very good. I think the beer is easier to make than the wine, but the wine is a lot more fun watching all the stages and making nice labels for the bottles.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 27, 2007)

I was making beer before I got into wine the first of the year. Havent made any since, but would agree with BMW that it is easier to do. Upon checking I see im down to 2 cases, hmmm,maybe time to brew a little up. I did find with beer, once you get into it, its easier to achieve the flavor and body you want, store baughts just cant compare, hoping to find same results in time with wine.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2007)

js, maybe you could talk masta and stinkie into sending you a bottle or two of their good home brew to entice him.


----------



## masta (Feb 27, 2007)

Speaking of beer I need to start brewing a few batches soon to replenish supply and give it time to age for drinkin!


On tap...Honey Pale Ale and Maple Porter


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Idea Waldo!



How about it stinkie and masta?!?! PRESSURES ON!


----------



## SIXTO (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought a Barons kit.. How long would you say I should age it before consumption??


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2007)

Which kit is it?


----------



## SIXTO (Mar 2, 2007)

That would be the high test


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2007)

Once you prime and bottle give a few weeks to carbonate and you are ready my friend to chill one down and have at it!


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2007)

jsmahoney said:


> Great Idea Waldo!
> 
> 
> 
> How about it stinkie and masta?!?! PRESSURES ON!




I could do that once the weather allows it to make it without freezing!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2007)

Good choice SIXTO. The only problem with it is that it goes down too easy- better start two batches at a time!


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Mar 6, 2007)

I really think beer is easier then making wine if the wine is a kit. That is what I should of said in my earlier post. When creating a beer recipe there is a little more thinking involved then making a wine kit. 

That being said I am definatley enjoying making wine more right now. I do keep about 4-5 cases a beer at all times, and yes its done faster, but I like wine better.


----------



## SIXTO (Mar 19, 2007)

Quick question... Right now I have my wine aging in my cellar that is 62-64 degrees (Its the best I can do right now). I am in the process of building my wine rack and putting an air conditioner in there to get the temp around 55 degrees. By me lowering the temp will it ruin the wine. The wine that is down there has only been aging for a month and a half.


cheers*Edited by: SIXTO *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2007)

Lower it slowly in my opinion but lets hear from a higher authority!


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2007)

SIXTY said:


> Quick question... Right now I have my wine aging in my cellar that is 62-64 degrees (Its the best I can do right now). I am in the process of building my wine rack and putting an air conditioner in there to get the temp around 55 degrees. By me lowering the temp will it ruin the wine. The wine that is down there has only been aging for a month and a half.
> cheers




It is not a problem at all...temp fluctuations up and down are bad for your wine but every bottle goes from room temp (70-75) to 55-56 that is put into a cellar without issues.


----------

